# aussie pythons not facebook



## Specks (May 18, 2011)

The likeing feature is being taken to the absolute extreme by some people.
It always seems that some people like every post in every thread, irrtating when they like your post to, what do other people think ?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 18, 2011)

i think its a good feature


----------



## Specks (May 18, 2011)

I think it is too cause it stops alot of posts saying I agree but I have seen one person that has liked over 600 posts,thats extreme


----------



## SouthernKnights (May 18, 2011)

Extreme liking! Its the new planking


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 18, 2011)

SouthernKnights said:


> Extreme liking! Its the new planking


 Sorry I had to like that, haha


----------



## Asharee133 (May 18, 2011)

....*like*


----------



## Specks (May 18, 2011)

SouthernKnights said:


> Extreme liking! Its the new planking


dude love the comment hehe
Another idiot today planked a moving car and he ate


----------



## SouthernKnights (May 18, 2011)

Hard to hold on when your hands are by your sides?


----------



## redlittlejim (May 18, 2011)

so do you want a dislike button to dislike peoples liking? im sure there plenty of haters out there who would rack up 600 dislikes


----------



## dossy (May 18, 2011)

600...cricky i gota get clicking to catch up


----------



## MrSpike (May 18, 2011)

Stop posting so much and you won't cop the likes? Maybe the mods are trying to drop a hint..


----------



## Asharee133 (May 18, 2011)

dossy said:


> 600...cricky i gota get clicking to catch up


 lmao! *clicky clicky clicky click!*


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 18, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhh Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo He means ME......... I have given 645 likes not 600 any-hoo 
And guess what?..... I LIKED giving each one ;-p ha ha ha ha ha 
Yours Likefully 
Crystal ;-)


----------



## saximus (May 18, 2011)

Maybe the 600 person is just easily impressed. This is the trouble with any "fun" system like this. People are always gonna go overboard with it


----------



## SouthernKnights (May 18, 2011)

Like it..."im luvin it!" wish there was a spot to click that!! You go for it likers!


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 18, 2011)

saximus said:


> Maybe the 600 person is just easily impressed. This is the trouble with any "fun" system like this. People are always gonna go overboard with it


eerrr maybe I am? perhaps you are all just soooo intelligent and smart and I like most of you Mua ha muahh ha ha ha ha and it is actually 657 ROFLMFAO


----------



## shell477 (May 18, 2011)

i like that so many people liked your original post when you clearly said it irritates you  *like*


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 18, 2011)

dohhh


----------



## saximus (May 18, 2011)

shell477 said:


> i like that so many people liked your original post when you clearly said it irritates you  *like*


 
Haha that was inevitable.

Crystal that's even more impressive that it's you because you actually joined after they introduced the like system didn't you? So you've overtaken even those of us who saw it introduced


----------



## redlittlejim (May 18, 2011)

somebody like me


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 18, 2011)

> Crystal that's even more impressive that it's you because you actually joined after they introduced the like system didn't you? So you've overtaken even those of us who saw it introduced


Saximus, it is now 666 I must be a compulsive liker LOL and yes the like button was a feature when I joined(I liked it)
I really didnt take much notice(thought alot must be likers too) I dont click unless I do "like"something 
Likers anonemous any-one? *chuckles*
Crystal


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 18, 2011)

you made this thread just to get people to click like on your initial post just to pizz ya off so it ups your like count didnt you


----------



## SouthernKnights (May 18, 2011)

..My names Glen..and I'm a liker..I am also a glass half full person too..sob


----------



## redlittlejim (May 18, 2011)

southernknights, have you ever considered the glass not half full or half empty but twice the size it needs to be...


----------



## SouthernKnights (May 18, 2011)

but then it needs to be refilled twice as often


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 18, 2011)

fill it with beer


----------



## Smithers (May 18, 2011)

Crystal I like your likes


----------



## HypnoticSlither (May 18, 2011)

i just liked every single like......


----------



## Smithers (May 18, 2011)

HypnoticSlither said:


> i just liked every single like......



I liked that


----------



## HypnoticSlither (May 18, 2011)

i liked what you liked that i liked


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 18, 2011)

i liked what you liked that i liked that i liked this


----------



## HypnoticSlither (May 18, 2011)

so i know we need a luvin it botton.


----------



## redlittlejim (May 18, 2011)

its obviously doesnt need filling twice as often if it was only half way to start with. if it was full than the debate never would have come up... i hope you like that


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 18, 2011)

Specks said:


> The likeing feature is being taken to the absolute extreme by some people.
> It always seems that some people like every post in every thread, irrtating when they like your post to, what do other people think ?


I think you worry to much


----------



## SouthernKnights (May 18, 2011)

redlittlejim said:


> its obviously doesnt need filling twice as often if it was only half way to start with. if it was full than the debate never would have come up... i hope you like that


 
I don't like that... i luv it!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 18, 2011)

I think, like, if people post threads, like, about the system, and like people blatantly abuse it, similar to like what has happened in this thread, the system may be Like.... taken away? I think it's cool, so don't like ruin it like.

/end typical teenage girl post


----------



## Smithers (May 18, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I think, like, if people post threads, like, about the system, and like people blatantly abuse it, similar to like what has happened in this thread, the system may be Like.... taken away? I think it's cool, so don't like ruin it like.
> 
> /end typical teenage girl post


 
Now we need a dislike button..


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 18, 2011)

Ohhhh weeeee are ALL feeling tha Likkeee tonight, what a positive thread this has turned into  I LIKE that hee hee hee
I feel like a little Suzie Sunshine now *snicker*
P.S... I agree we need a LURRRVVVV button(keep it clean)


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 18, 2011)

awesome now my likes have gone up 22.98% just being in this thread bahahahaha


----------



## HypnoticSlither (May 19, 2011)

Thanx for making this thread specks!!!! we all have *liked* it!


----------



## Asharee133 (May 19, 2011)

*thrust*


----------



## redlittlejim (May 19, 2011)

Like


----------



## JAS101 (May 19, 2011)

Specks said:


> I think it is too cause it stops alot of posts saying I agree but I have seen one person that has liked over 600 posts,thats extreme


 
lol some pepole are just born whingers , i wouldnt worry about what other pepole are doing .


----------



## Helikaon (May 19, 2011)

I dont even know how to "like" someones post and i considered myself computer literate. Only button i see is the report this post button....i wonder if i can use that as the dislike button


----------



## Carnelian (May 19, 2011)

Hey Helikon...on the right hand side move your cursor around the line between your post & your signature, just above the "multi-quote this message". The like button isn't seen until the cursor is over it.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 19, 2011)

Carnelian said:


> Hey Helikon...on the right hand side move your cursor around the line between your post & your signature, just above the "multi-quote this message". The like button isn't seen until the cursor is over it.


Oh praise be tha "LIKE" button, we are spreading tha word Hellalujha(sp)*cracks up hysterically*


----------



## Carnelian (May 19, 2011)

You are evil CrystalMoon, haha!


----------



## Fuscus (May 19, 2011)

Specks said:


> The likeing feature is being taken to the absolute extreme by some people.
> It always seems that some people like every post in every thread, irrtating when they like your post to, what do other people think ?


I like the fact that there are people in this world with nothing real to complain about.


----------



## Pinoy (May 19, 2011)

Did you guys know you can like this thread on face book as well lol.


----------



## Khagan (May 19, 2011)

I liked your post, so then you get a like notification because you don't like likes, and i like the fact that you would get annoyed at getting a like. So i hope you like my like. =p


----------



## slim6y (May 19, 2011)

I just worked out you can "Unlike" a post just like in Facebook too...

So when you get bored of the 'Liked' post or someone writes something better then you can 'Unlike' the first post..

So now I think we should differ from facebook.... We should have an Almost Like, Somewhat Like, Like, Almost Love, Somewhat Love, Absolute LOVE, LOVE LOVE LOVE button too....

Then we could have a 'More than words' button....

I also think a Dislike button is equally as important - it is of course the yin to the yang of like!


----------



## Fuscus (May 19, 2011)

slim6y said:


> .... We should have an Almost Like, Somewhat Like, Like, Almost Love, Somewhat Love, Absolute LOVE, LOVE LOVE LOVE button too....
> 
> Then we could have a 'More than words' button....
> 
> I also think a Dislike button is equally as important - it is of course the yin to the yang of like!


and a 'Meh" button (which would properly be overused)


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I could find about 600 uses a day for the "meh" button.
Slim there's already so much hating around here, you reckon a dislike button would help the poor dears with the soft egos?


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 19, 2011)

Carnelian said:


> You are evil CrystalMoon, haha!


*whistles sweetly* ROFLMFAO


----------



## slim6y (May 19, 2011)

saximus said:


> i'm pretty sure i could find about 600 uses a day for the "meh" button.
> Slim there's already so much hating around here, you reckon a dislike button would help the poor dears with the soft egos?


 
d i s l i k e


----------



## hodges (May 19, 2011)

Specks said:


> The likeing feature is being taken to the absolute extreme by some people.
> It always seems that some people like every post in every thread, irrtating when they like your post to, what do other people think ?


 

You poor thing, your 17 ? most 17 year olds don't give a damn about anything yet your worried about people liking posts ? LOL


----------



## MissFord (May 19, 2011)

WARNING: Do not like this post!


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 19, 2011)

17 and this is what your doing with time? all the time thats put into this post could have got you 57bucks if u worked that time at maccas


----------



## Pinoy (May 19, 2011)

Come on guys, you're forgetting the most useful button we could get...

"Have you tried the search function" lol


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Come on guys, you're forgetting the most useful button we could get...
> 
> "Have you tried the search function" lol


 Gold!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Now we need a dislike button..


 
Agreed, it would come in fairly handy when reading some of your posts


----------



## Pinoy (May 19, 2011)

slim6y said:


> I just worked out you can "Unlike" a post just like in Facebook too...
> 
> So when you get bored of the 'Liked' post or someone writes something better then you can 'Unlike' the first post..
> 
> ...



If you "unlike" a post, does it show as unliked?

If it does, rather than a dislike button, you could like something you really don't like and then unlike it to show how you really feel.

It'd be like, I like your post, psyche! I hated it.


----------



## Bradchip (May 19, 2011)

I don't really see the problem. It's completely innocuous, and as people have said earlier, it stops the ensuing "I agree" posts. 

I actually think it's a good feature.


----------



## Pinoy (May 19, 2011)

I agree 

But really, I do


----------



## Smithers (May 19, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Agreed, it would come in fairly handy when reading some of your posts



1000 posts in 2months says it's could be you that would more effected bud.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

Smithers said:


> 1000 posts in 2months says it's could be you that would more effected bud.


 
Well I have received a like here and there, so why does it matter? I only post things that are relevant, be it a question, an answer, or an opinion. The odd joke slips in there, too. Why does it matter how often I post if it's not irrelevant?

Most people with high post counts have small posts that don't have anything to do with anything; mine are not like that at all.


----------



## bump73 (May 19, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Well I have received a like here and there, so why does it matter? I only post things that are relevant, be it a question, an answer, or an opinion. The odd joke slips in there, too. Why does it matter how often I post if it's not irrelevant?
> 
> Most people with high post counts have small posts that don't have anything to do with anything; mine are not like that at all.


 
Over 1000 posts in what 2-3 months, you must be just busting at the seams with relevant info:lol::lol:

Ben


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

bump73 said:


> Over 1000 posts in what 2-3 months, you must be just busting at the seams with relevant info:lol::lol:
> 
> Ben


 
The vast majority of my posts are not advice, regardless of my post count I'm still a newb and don't have the experience to give any. 

Just because the majority of my posts aren't information for others, doesn't mean they aren't relevant.

I'll reiterate myself, why is it an issue that I have a high post count?


----------



## hodges (May 19, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> The vast majority of my posts are not advice, regardless of my post count I'm still a newb and don't have the experience to give any.
> 
> Just because the majority of my posts aren't information for others, doesn't mean they aren't relevant.
> 
> I'll reiterate myself, *why is it an issue that I have a high post count?*



Exactly, then why is it an issue with people liking posts ?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 19, 2011)

the way i see it is it was put there for a reason, so why not use it?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

hodges said:


> Exactly, then why is it an issue with people liking posts ?


 
There's no issue? If you can't see that my post was a joke then you misconstrued it. I enjoy the like system, and I like recieving likes. In a few of my posts I've replied to someone stating the like system doesn't work on an iPhone, so I'd get back to it later. 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## hodges (May 19, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> There's no issue? If you can't see that my post was a joke then you misconstrued it. I enjoy the like system, and I like recieving likes. In a few of my posts I've replied to someone stating the like system doesn't work on an iPhone, so I'd get back to it later.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


 
The question wasn't particularly aimed at you but okay, more a generally opened one


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

hodges said:


> The question wasn't particularly aimed at you but okay, more a generally opened one


 
If you were facing a room of people, and wanted to announce something, would you pick someone and engage in conversation, or announce it? Lol, sorry I just thought it was for me.


----------



## bump73 (May 19, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I'll reiterate myself, why is it an issue that I have a high post count?



I have no issue with post counts or likes, the fact is i've been on this site long enough to know that a high post count has absolutely nothing to do with someones level of expertise or the relevalce of their comments..

Ben


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2011)

Yeah I would like some sort of system that allows for rating of advice for its merits rather than just because someone said something you found amusing. No idea how you'd implement that though.
Bump I love your sig by the way


----------



## Red-Ink (May 19, 2011)

Like, like, like.... (i'm starting to think I'm like on a high school bus like)

Question is do we like it or do we "like it"... like it.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 19, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Like, like, like.... (i'm starting to think I'm like on a high school bus like)
> 
> Question is do we like it or do we "like it"... like it.


 ohhh I "lurrvvv it" like it PMSL.....
we're on the like train to somewhere(sorry old talking Heads tune came to mind LOL)


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

bump73 said:


> I have no issue with post counts or likes, the fact is i've been on this site long enough to know that a high post count has absolutely nothing to do with someones level of expertise or the relevalce of their comments..
> 
> Ben



I have said that my expertise is non existant, and I also clarified that "relevance" was asking certain questions and contributing to threads in a positive way, and I was asking if someone has a high post count, but they aren't posting useless stuff, why is it an issue. It was directed at smithers, and kind of at you because you misconstrued what I said. You said "you must be bursting at the seams with relevant info", but I never said I was, so I replied to that.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 19, 2011)

All information is relevant to some-one some-where, cum on guys back on the like train ......... it is much more funner ;-p
ALL ABOARD we dont have cookies but we have LIKE
xxx


----------



## junty (May 19, 2011)

haha! this has made it to the most liked threads section, surely the OP must "like" that.


----------



## Smithers (May 19, 2011)

junty said:


> haha! this has made it to the most liked threads section, surely the OP must "like" that.



I like that


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;x8eDyCRa0mY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8eDyCRa0mY[/video]


----------



## elogov (May 19, 2011)

Wait... wasn't this tread to point out the excessive likes :S


----------



## SamNabz (May 19, 2011)

I think CrystalMoon's '_like_' privileges should be revoked


----------



## junty (May 19, 2011)

elogov said:


> Wait... wasn't this tread to point out the excessive likes :S


 
or possibly to change the world as we know it. Today its planking, tomorrow it will be liking, where people post photos of themselves standing next to something, pointing at something etc, but all they have to do is hold a single sheet of paper which says LIKE on it.
Not if but when this happens, we will see a lingo shift 
Liking OL
ROFLiking
PMSLiking
and so on


----------



## XKiller (May 19, 2011)

There is a average of allmost (2 1/2) like's per every post on this thread thats pretty sad.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 19, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> I think CrystalMoon's '_like_' privileges should be revoked


ahhh but then that would leave me free to annoy some-one/some-where elseeeee muah ha muahh haa haa haaa
Kill joy Mr S *winks cheekily*


----------



## Asharee133 (May 19, 2011)

brain overload with likes. ._.


----------



## K3nny (May 19, 2011)

ooooh the irony on this thread, lololol


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 19, 2011)

Iv said it before but Il say it again, what this site really needs is a SLAP UPSIDE THE HEAD button!!!!!!


----------



## Torah (May 19, 2011)

well I think I just liked most of the posts in this thread , how can anyone complain about people liking things ?

and hay Ive given 594 hahahaha like?


----------



## Specks (May 19, 2011)

shell477 said:


> i like that so many people liked your original post when you clearly said it irritates you  *like*


when my post is liked it doesn't irrate me uts when its a post that really doesn't need to be liked and its a serial liker

Have to admit I didn't expect so many respones haha
And even more suprised at the number of like lol
Will most likely end up to be the most liked thread


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 19, 2011)

Specks said:


> when my post is liked it doesn't irrate me uts when its a post that really doesn't need to be liked and its a serial liker
> 
> Have to admit I didn't expect so many respones haha
> And even more suprised at the number of like lol
> Will most likely end up to be the most liked thread


hah haaaaa I knew it....you are a closet Liker ROFL and now we are OUTING YOUUUUUU WWWWeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fugawi (May 19, 2011)

It already has 282 likes

I have just noticed I've only given 35 likes...........Very conservative.


----------



## hurcorh (May 20, 2011)

hahaha i love how so many people liked the original post about hating people liking things.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 20, 2011)

hurcorh said:


> hahaha i love how so many people liked the original post about hating people liking things.



Ohhhh lets turn frowns upside down LOL........


----------



## slim6y (May 20, 2011)

At the time of writing this I have 69 likes.... I like that - so don't like this or I'll have more than 69 likes and I won't like that....

What the hell have I done that people like???

You guys are sick!


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 20, 2011)

slim6y said:


> At the time of writing this I have 69 likes.... I like that - so don't like this or I'll have more than 69 likes and I won't like that....
> 
> What the hell have I done that people like???
> 
> You guys are sick!


Sorry I like touching wet paint too LOL


----------



## redlittlejim (May 20, 2011)

Crystal and torah you have to fill out the thread i just started. im trying to find the highest amount given and recieved.  you both are definetly in the running.


----------



## AM Pythons (May 30, 2011)

crystal by far 1234 likes given in one month...lol..


----------



## CentralianKing (May 31, 2011)

Maybe there should be an option where you can hide the likes just like peoples irritating signatures? I don't even like on facebook!

Well I just realised you can also hide people's avatar's which is awesome, now we just need the moderators to enable us to hide likes!


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 5, 2011)

Isn't everyone feelin da lurve out there yet???? lol


----------



## Jen (Aug 5, 2011)

21 likes given, 70 odd received...hmm, maybe there needs to be a dislike button too.


----------



## noved (Aug 5, 2011)

i have been through this thread from beginning to now and i have the strangest erg to go back and change the word like to lick every time it appears


----------



## K3nny (Aug 5, 2011)

Jen said:


> 21 likes given, 70 odd received...hmm, maybe there needs to be a dislike button too.



sooo, -1 likes then? bring on the negative numbers!


----------



## Jen (Aug 5, 2011)

K3nny said:


> sooo, -1 likes then? bring on the negative numbers!



Oh, I just meant that it looks like I am a grumpy so and so (true) either that or there is a hell of a lot of drivel being posted lately (also true...)


----------



## CrystalMoon (Aug 6, 2011)

ROFLMFAO.......2237 LIKES I "like" that .... I am a serial Liker what can I say..........

Crystal xxx


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 6, 2011)

Specks said:


> I think it is too cause it stops alot of posts saying I agree but I have seen one person that has liked over 600 posts,thats extreme



Each to their own i reckin, if some1 wants to "like" 1000 times.. GO HARD...


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 6, 2011)

Jen said:


> Oh, I just meant that it looks like I am a grumpy so and so (true) either that or there is a hell of a lot of drivel being posted lately (also true...)



I think it shows that your likes would be more valued... I know I'd rather get a like from someone who rarely gives them out than from someone who likes everything.


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 3, 2011)

i like getting a like. lol makes me feel included... lol


----------

